# would like to get a chicago group going



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

*I'm looking to get a chicago group going based partly on the Dr. richards tapes *(can be provided if you don't have them) I have 1 other person interested so far. Please let me know if you are interested and what suburb you live in. There are about 19-20 sessions 1 per week and ideally I'd like to start in begginning of January and go through all of them. It helps a lot when you have support. We could also do things outside of therapy if anyone would be up for it too. PLease let me know ASAP.


----------



## ecstatic (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,

I'm in Chicago and interested. I have the tapes. Are you still keen on getting a group together?

You can reach me at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

Announcing the start of a free, peer-led CBT based support group for Social Anxiety in Chicago. We meet every Saturday at 2pm at UIC's library of the health sciences and will be using Dr. Richards' tapes as a guide. You are not required to talk if you don't feel like it. We will have a very structured therapeutic approach in a very private setting. No worries if you don't have a car, we're close to most public transportation. In order to maintain morale and motivation in the group, participants are requested to try and attend the meetings regularly. We can also arrange hangouts if there becomes any interest. If interested, please contact [email protected] for more info.

Every Saturday at 2pm starting April 5, 2008
UIC's library of the health sciences
1750 W. Polk Street, Chicago, Illinois 60612
Please go here for more info (http://www.uic.edu/depts/lib/lhsc/)


----------



## ecstatic (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Jason,

The group is on and meets every week. You can email [email protected] for for info.


----------

